# Pawleys, Mon



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Blues, lots of blues.
Cut and whole.
O yea, trout to, sa-weet.


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

nice speck there.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice fish! Thanks for the report. I wish south of the Grand Strand was closer to me.


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

i think that was the speck i hooked up but got away during saturday morning. but u landed it. 

btw just to let everyone know i caught my flounder on saturday right next to the end of the jetty when the tide was rising and the water there was about 6 feet in a hole next to the rocks.
i believe those holes next to the rocks hold flounder 
when the tide got higher i tried the same spot again and had another bite. however, due to over excitement i set hook too soon and missed it. i could tell it was a flounder because the tail was being chewed on instead of sliced by a blue.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great Pictures Capt. Love the color of the Sea Trout. Gotta see If I can make a fly like that.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for replys,
Bluefish bad news for you.
If I caught your trout then the guy standing
at the end of the rocks caught your flounder.

Flounder are something like topwater bites,
you have to really pause ( hard as hell to do )
but you are right, they take bait by tail first,
Then reposition bait head first. When you are
targeting flounder you have to teach yourself
to wait for the second or third hit, then hit him back.
Like i said hard as hell to do but with some practice you'll
learn. Remember don't set the hook in a big hurry.

But the way that flounder was a winner (sorry)
Looked like 17" or 18"
And that was not the only trout I caught


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

that day i had the only trout hooked and the only flounder landed. but another two guys had that huge 4 pound blue(at least 23 inches). pawley's island seems like a better spot than i previously knew about. that near shore slough at high tide was a great spot to catch blues, right and somewhat parallel to the jetty


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been a little right of the jetty on the beach for the blues.
First bar out at low tide if you know were that is?

Had a 21" an several other nice one's.
Best I've seen there. I'm having a Blast


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the first bar is what i think those two guys showed me. i never wandered into the surf area before. theres plenty of fish in the inlet but it seems like the big blues come out in the surf.


----------



## dpduke5 (Oct 29, 2008)

couple weekends ago I was there... the holes off the first bar to the right of the inlet produced several nice blues and a couple nice reds.

That Saturday a guy even caught a King towards the mouth of the inlet while standing on the bar at low tide.


----------



## captmark (Oct 10, 2008)

dpduke5
I think you had a post about that,
I had one live out Long and was trying to hold 
my mouth right. None for me, But I did see some
Skying  That was really cool. I really should
on a nice day get the yak out there and troll around
a blue.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

captmark said:


> *I've been a little right of the jetty on the beach for the blues.
> First bar out at low tide if you know were that is?*
> 
> Had a 21" an several other nice one's.
> Best I've seen there. I'm having a Blast


Yup, that's the spot all right:beer:


----------

